# The Superbowl Thread



## BrotherBart (Feb 2, 2014)

Post'em here. If you don't they will get dumped in here from wherever anyway. Enjoy the game folks.


----------



## jatoxico (Feb 2, 2014)

Rooting for Manning (sorry BG) although Wilson seems like a good kid.


----------



## hossthehermit (Feb 2, 2014)

I'll watch the first half for the new commercials, then go to bed .........


----------



## firefighterjake (Feb 2, 2014)

Going for Manning and the Broncos.

Hoping to be able to watch it via streaming since for some odd reason the Fox station I used to get OTA now does not come in.


----------



## Paulywalnut (Feb 2, 2014)

Chicken wings and a raging fire. Possible 55 degrees. Chicken wings only. Snow tomorrow.


----------



## Beer Belly (Feb 2, 2014)

Super Bowl ????.....what are the teams???.....seriously


----------



## Dix (Feb 2, 2014)

This years Budweiser commercial (I'm consistent  !!)



Give us the puppy, and no one gets hurt


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Feb 2, 2014)

Don't watch much football, but were making memories here, so we'll bust out some nachos and have a go.  The boy will like that.  The ex is a big raiders fan. So I'll be rooting for the broncos


----------



## osagebow (Feb 2, 2014)

24-10 Broncs, but I'd like to see an upset. Saw 1 game as a kid, Elway completely dismantled my boys...still bitter.


----------



## smmjam12 (Feb 2, 2014)

Going for the Broncos, not a Pete Carrol fan.  Seattle just a bunch of undisciplined thugs.


----------



## begreen (Feb 2, 2014)

Ha ha, disciplined enough to make it to the Superbowl methinks. We'll see. I don't have a stake in this game, though it would be fun to see the home team win. I'm not a fan of football. This will be the first Superbowl game I've watched, so regardless it will be memorable. In the words of Gilbert Godfrey "I predict one of these two teams will win the Superbowl."


----------



## Paul L (Feb 2, 2014)

I like Seattles team a lot. 

However ....


----------



## begreen (Feb 2, 2014)

What I like is how the Hawk's rise to the final has energized Seattle. It is great to see everyone psyched about this winning team. There are #12s everywhere.
This is where my son works.  
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 another downtown building 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Boeing joined in. Even the test flight they took was a course that outlined the number 12.
http://www.cbssports.com/nfl/eye-on...es-12th-man-fever-to-the-three-mile-high-club



Go Hawks. It's going to be an exciting game no matter who wins. In the end the fans and cities of Denver and Seattle are the winners.


----------



## Beer Belly (Feb 2, 2014)

12's ?


----------



## begreen (Feb 2, 2014)

12th man = Seahawk fans, noisiest in the world

http://www.seahawks.com/12th-Man/


----------



## NWfuel (Feb 2, 2014)




----------



## guy01 (Feb 2, 2014)

I like both teams for different reasons. The Broncos are disciplined and professional,but Seattle still plays like college kids all enthusiasm .


----------



## Paul L (Feb 2, 2014)

At current Super Bowl ticket  prices, the loudest fans are going to be the ones rattling their jewelry


----------



## begreen (Feb 2, 2014)

Got that right! Talk about disposable income, sheesh.


----------



## osagebow (Feb 2, 2014)

Payton's first audible: Okla...OH NO!


----------



## begreen (Feb 2, 2014)




----------



## boo boo (Feb 2, 2014)

So I just had to tell my wife its a football game not a commercial fest
Its not like it was in the 90`s


----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 2, 2014)

Warm up the Fat Lady.


----------



## boo boo (Feb 2, 2014)

BrotherBart said:


> Warm up the Fat Lady.


 You know my ex?


----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 2, 2014)




----------



## aussiedog3 (Feb 2, 2014)

Rut ro!


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Feb 2, 2014)

I'm enjoying every dagger they jam into the horse team.


----------



## btuser (Feb 2, 2014)

They're still beating the heck out of them.


----------



## boo boo (Feb 2, 2014)

Well the wife is doing the happy dance. She just won 100 bucks on her square with the 6 and 8 at the end of the third quarter


----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 2, 2014)

There is a good old fashioned ass whuppin in progress.


----------



## alforit (Feb 2, 2014)

Tallest building here in seattle is the Columbia tower......Gotta  look close to see it


----------



## begreen (Feb 2, 2014)




----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 2, 2014)




----------



## P38X2 (Feb 2, 2014)

CRUSHED!


----------



## bmblank (Feb 2, 2014)

begreen said:


> View attachment 126269


That is one fat Madonna...


----------



## OldLumberKid (Feb 2, 2014)

jatoxico said:


> Rooting for Manning (sorry BG) although Wilson seems like a good kid.



That he does. Had no experience of him before today. If Peyton had to lose, he couldn't have found a nicer kid to lose to.

Good to see a team winning it for its first time. You never know if it's ever going to happen sometimes.


----------



## jatoxico (Feb 2, 2014)

OldLumberKid said:


> That he does. Had no experience of him before today. If Peyton had to lose, he couldn't have found a nicer kid to lose to.
> 
> Good to see a team winning it for its first time. You never know if it's ever going to happen sometimes.


 
Wilson has a knack, plays smart, has a good head on his shoulders and humble. Still would've liked to Manning get another but didn;t even get a game. Worst SB in a while.


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Feb 2, 2014)

And now 'murica is mad at coke


----------



## begreen (Feb 2, 2014)

Nah, mad at Koch.


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Feb 2, 2014)

They are raging on coke's Facebook page for the commercial with America the Beautiful being sung in different languages


----------



## begreen (Feb 2, 2014)

Asshats. America is a nation of immigrants.


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Feb 2, 2014)

and the commercial showed a family with gay parents


----------



## begreen (Feb 3, 2014)

heavens


----------



## firefighterjake (Feb 3, 2014)

Watching the Pro Bowl was a lot more exciting than this game . . . really didn't expect such a blow out. Kind of a boring game to watch. Figured it would have been a lot closer than it was.

Felt bad for Manning, but happy to see the Seattle team take away their first Superbowl victory.

Ended up watching the game on the internet . . . not sure if that made a difference or not . . . but the ad quality was pretty bad. Must have seen ads for natural gas, Butterfinger and Sprint phone with Run DMC five or six times. Only one humorous ad -- Dohuahua. A lot of contrived, over-the-top sentimental ads.

Was it just me . . . or the sound . . . never heard Peyton yell Omaha.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Feb 3, 2014)

I liked the Coke ad. The Doritos one stuck out as well. Of course, there were periods where those 2 products made up half my caloric intake.


----------



## Badfish740 (Feb 3, 2014)

OK, now that the big game is over, a heavy wet snow with quarter mile visibility is blanketing MetLife Stadium and most of NYC/NJ.  This coupled with the fact that it was 50 degrees yesterday preceded by a week of single digit lows leads me to believe that the NFL has invested their billions in some type of weather control device...


----------



## DAKSY (Feb 3, 2014)

Best part of THAT game was Our National Anthem being belted out repectfully by Renee Fleming.


----------



## Badfish740 (Feb 3, 2014)

DAKSY said:


> Best part of THAT game was Our National Anthem being belted out repectfully by Renee Fleming.



She was fantastic, but there was too much background-it would have been better if it was just her.  It does go to show you what a tough song it is to sing and how good classically trained opera singers are.  Many platinum selling artists have struggled with the anthem in the past, but a true professional like Fleming really made it look effortless.  That said, I don't question the respect of previous artists, just the level of ability.



firefighterjake said:


> A lot of contrived, over-the-top sentimental ads.



I agree-Budweiser commercials used to be so funny.  Remember the donkey who wanted to be a Budweiser Clydesdale?  The commercial with the lab was cute, but I'm biased on that one.  The whole thing with the soldier coming home was totally contrived, yes that was wonderful that they did a parade, brought him to the game, etc...but he's one guy.  If the want to help vets they should hire them, not use them as props...


----------



## begreen (Feb 3, 2014)

Have to agree I was anticipating a much more exciting contest and closer finish. Didn't expect Seattle to dominate the field as they did. Jubilation abounds in Seattle and I am happy for the team and fans and pleased that in spite of massive young crowds partying out on the streets into the wee hours of morning, they were civil and non-violent.


----------



## DAKSY (Feb 3, 2014)

As far as the commercials go, I also had to watch it streaming on Foxsportsgo & there was a lot of repetition. I DID chuckle at the Dobermann/Chihuahua Audi commercial. That was a HOOT!


----------



## Paul L (Feb 3, 2014)

Meh


----------



## begreen (Feb 3, 2014)

DAKSY said:


> As far as the commercials go, I also had to watch it streaming on Foxsportsgo & there was a lot of repetition. I DID chuckle at the Dobermann/Chihuahua Audi commercial. That was a HOOT!


That was my wife's favorite too.


----------

